# BFD Red Filter Lights



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Shacksters,

Now that I have my filters loaded and am loving the new sounds my SVS is making :flex: , I need to know if there's a handy way to turn off the red filter lights on the BFD!

Seems like I read something about that in Sonnie's BFD guide, however, after running back through my printed version I can't find it.

Is there a way to turn them off without turning off the filters? 

Thanks for any help!

The Shack rocks... :T 

-- Phil


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I don't think so. They are pretty bright, huh? When I get a chance, I'm gonna stop by the auto body shop and get a scrap of window tint to put over that panel...


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Excellent idea, Otto...

Aesthetics aren't everything, are they?! I just can't get over what a difference the BFD is making in my room :holycow: 

-- Phil


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Otto said:


> When I get a chance, I'm gonna stop by the auto body shop and get a scrap of window tint to put over that panel...


Get a piece of 35% and a piece of 20%. One of those ought to do it. :T 

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Once you have the BFD set you don't need to see it except to turn it on. 
If you leave it switched on to avoid the thump in the sub you can stash it completely out of sight.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Good point--though I'm probably going to keep tweeking with house curves, etc.

But, when I am finished, I could put it out of sight behind the other equipment (I have a behind the equipment room aka under the stairs space).

Funny how easy solutions evade us at times! :doh: 

Thanks,
Phil


----------

